# Reversemaxx



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Any input on the reversemaxx? It does not have angulation.. Anyone have one and regret not getting a plowmaxx etc? Also did Hla come out with something close in design to metal pless live edge? Hla site doesn’t show the new designs a few where talking about last snow season. Just trying to make an informed decision before upgrading. Thanks


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I take that back Hla does have a video showing edge flex technology. Can anyone compare that with live edge?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

My recommendation is to go for the Plowmaxx because the price is just a tad more then the ReverseMaxx, and Has a better resale value. 
The big difference in the Metal Pless LiveEdge and the HLA Flex Edge is as follows.
Liveedge 3 inches of movement, one inch below main moldboard and two inches upwards.
Flex edge 1.5 inches stated, but then the rubber bushing would be squished to zero, so more like .75 inches
LiveEdge has carbide inserts, very long wearlife.
Flexedge no carbide.
LiveEdge main moldboard trip springs compress, lasting for the life of the plow.
Flexedge main moldboard trip springs stretch, loosing strength, and needing replacement from time to time
LiveEdge comes with trip springs on the wings.
Flexedge does not.
LiveEdge comes with soft drive trip, easier on the plow and the equipment pushing the plow.
Flexedge does not.
LiveEdge comes with curb runners.
Flexedge does not.
LiveEdge baked powder paint.
Flexedge liquid paint.
Then there are the differences of the structure of the wings, the hydraulics,and moldboard, that is for another time.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks. I appreciate the information.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

From owning two live edge that we sold and now looking for another, I can tell you that the MP live edge plows are built amazingly well. Paint lasts, carbide edges last, very robust, and with all the tripping mechanisms built in, there is a lot of forgiveness there when you make a mistake and bump into something. Still hard to beat them despite everyone else scrambling to make lesser copies of it. The only thing I would plan to change on future ones of mine is to add a bolt on carbide puck on the toe and heel of the wing cutting edges to slow down the wear at those spots. 
Dan


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks I will keep that in mind.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

If you don’t mind me asking which models are you upgrading to? Is your reason to buy new to change size?


----------



## James K (Nov 8, 2018)

Neige said:


> My recommendation is to go for the Plowmaxx because the price is just a tad more then the ReverseMaxx, and Has a better resale value.
> The big difference in the Metal Pless LiveEdge and the HLA Flex Edge is as follows.
> Liveedge 3 inches of movement, one inch below main moldboard and two inches upwards.
> Flex edge 1.5 inches stated, but then the rubber bushing would be squished to zero, so more like .75 inches
> ...





Neige said:


> My recommendation is to go for the Plowmaxx because the price is just a tad more then the ReverseMaxx, and Has a better resale value.
> The big difference in the Metal Pless LiveEdge and the HLA Flex Edge is as follows.
> Liveedge 3 inches of movement, one inch below main moldboard and two inches upwards.
> Flex edge 1.5 inches stated, but then the rubber bushing would be squished to zero, so more like .75 inches. FALSE. HLA has 1.5" travel because the rubber is way more that 1.5" tall.
> ...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

James,

How many do you have? Are you a dealer or company rep? Also have you price checked with all the options to see how they compare? Let me know thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

James K,

Kinda funny telling the guy that works for MP that he doesn't know what he's talking about.

Maybe you shouldn't critique someone you don't know anything about. You're guilty of the exact thing you accused Neige of doing.


----------



## James K (Nov 8, 2018)

White_Gold11 said:


> James,
> 
> How many do you have? Are you a dealer or company rep? Also have you price checked with all the options to see how they compare? Let me know thanks


We are a contractor with several plows out. We are not a dealer or company rep. From what I have seen the HLA is substantially less expensive than the MP. I'd take a serious look at them. I am also interested in seeing how they stand up.


----------



## James K (Nov 8, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> James K,
> 
> Kinda funny telling the guy that works for MP that he doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't critique someone you don't know anything about. You're guilty of the exact thing you accused Neige of doing.


Mark. I do seriously question weather this fella does know what he is talking about, there are so many errors in his understanding of what the HLA plows are! Working for MP does not make him a snow expert, but more than likely, a salesman talking fast with a very biased opinion.

I feel absolutely no guilt! This comment he posted is so ridiculously flawed that someone needs to call him out on it.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, no need to get personal or throw out insults...posting an opinion or a disagreement is fine, but we don't have to insult others in the process


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have looked at both in person many times. HLA is solid product with good support and good dealer set up, we own a few and have been happy. MP is a better product no question. From the metal work, to the edges and springs, support...the paint is 100 times better but... MP really drops the ball on dealers and follow through. I had to drive 200 miles to see one in person and have been waiting weeks for 2 dealers or Neige on here to get back to me on if there are any plows like i want around to buy. Too much work for me. I dont chase people and beg to take my $. Took my money and bought some other equipment and thats that. 
I do like MP but seems like a lot of work trying to buy their stuff.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

James K said:


> Mark. I do seriously question weather this fella does know what he is talking about, there are so many errors in his understanding of what the HLA plows are! Working for MP does not make him a snow expert, but more than likely, a salesman talking fast with a very biased opinion.
> 
> I feel absolutely no guilt! This comment he posted is so ridiculously flawed that someone needs to call him out on it.


Not sure its worth my time to address these comments. If you knew who Neige\Paul is, you would be feeling extremely foolish.

You make the claim he knows nothing about snow without knowing who he is or what his history is.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I purchased my first couple metal pless plows this year. We used one today and I can report it went well. I would love to see more pics or videos with all of the options of Hla to match MP. Until then MP appears to be a solid product and an expensive yet quality buy.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I would like to see more pics of... mp in action and hla in action etc.

Amazing that there arent tons of vids on youtube for all the stuff we want to buy. Seems like dirt cheap marketing and would save a ton of questions and any kid over 13 could do the editing and upload it for them. Use kubota as an example, cant find a vid of their broom, or their plow or even their cab on from them. Even the RTV, why not have a killer vid of it doing it snow magic. There is one dealer down south "messicks" that do their own and get tens of thousands of views. Surely would sway some buyers. 
Post a few vids of your MPs doing their magic. Would be interested in seeing the plow/power unit match, the scrape etc. Good stuff!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

rick W said:


> I would like to see more pics of... mp in action and hla in action etc.
> 
> Amazing that there arent tons of vids on youtube for all the stuff we want to buy. Seems like dirt cheap marketing and would save a ton of questions and any kid over 13 could do the editing and upload it for them. Use kubota as an example, cant find a vid of their broom, or their plow or even their cab on from them. Even the RTV, why not have a killer vid of it doing it snow magic. There is one dealer down south "messicks" that do their own and get tens of thousands of views. Surely would sway some buyers.
> Post a few vids of your MPs doing their magic. Would be interested in seeing the plow/power unit match, the scrape etc. Good stuff!


If you search metal pless on YouTube, they have a company page with about 30 videos on it, PS won't let me pate the link.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

James K said:


> We are a contractor with several plows out. We are not a dealer or company rep. From what I have seen the HLA is substantially less expensive than the MP. I'd take a serious look at them. I am also interested in seeing how they stand up.


Substantially less??....Its ok if you like the HLA...No crime in that...They are a great setup...But stop with the hidden agenda


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

James K said:


> Mark. I do seriously question weather this fella does know what he is talking about, there are so many errors in his understanding of what the HLA plows are! Working for MP does not make him a snow expert, but more than likely, a salesman talking fast with a very biased opinion.
> 
> I feel absolutely no guilt! This comment he posted is so ridiculously flawed that someone needs to call him out on it.





James K said:


> Mark. I do seriously question weather this fella does know what he is talking about, there are so many errors in his understanding of what the HLA plows are! Working for MP does not make him a snow expert, but more than likely, a salesman talking fast with a very biased opinion.
> 
> I feel absolutely no guilt! This comment he posted is so ridiculously flawed that someone needs to call him out on it.


Well I bought my first MP this year with the help of a Plowsite member. I also had the chance to talk to Paul several times about it. I have never ment a guy so open about the product he sells not to mention he's a user far longer than a rep. To say there are no YouTube stuff well look a little harder lots of them are Paul's own equipment using them in the real world. I will say don't call metal pless because I don't think they answer the phone but Paul did every time I called


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Where are these Guys coming from? With his post count he's trolling like some others in other threads.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure its worth my time to address these comments. If you knew who Neige\Paul is, you would be feeling extremely foolish.
> 
> You make the claim he knows nothing about snow without knowing who he is or what his history is.


If he is naive enough to question more less a expert on snow and Ice it probably is not worth it.


----------



## HLA SNOW (Nov 13, 2018)

.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

HLA SNOW said:


> .


Interesting first post..


----------



## HLA SNOW (Nov 13, 2018)

White_Gold11 said:


> Interesting first post..


LOL. Figuring out how this forum works. Been lurking awhile never posted.

Would like to clear up a few things about the comparisons made in this thread.

James K said nothing inaccurate about the HLA plows, I can't comment on his accuracy of Paul or Metal Pless plows.

I know Paul has been here a long time and knows his plows Inside out. But I don't know why we have to take a Metal Pless rep's word for new features available on HLA plows  Some of his statements are certainly false.

The Edge Flex sections travel 1.5". The rubber springs are quite a bit thicker than this and don't need to compress to zero to give us 1.5" of travel.

Carbide edges are available on all HLA models.

HLA trip springs do lengthen when tripping. There is very little trouble with this and in the event a spring needs to be replaced simply loosen the nuts and safely remove the spring. No caged compression springs anywhere on the plow.

No trip edges on the wings. HLA had this a long time ago and has had better performance without. With the patented equal displacement rotary actuator with a relief valve right next to the actuator, the wings can safely relief if an obstacle is encountered.

Soft drive trip is a great feature if the snow is fresh, never driven on or salt underneath. In the event you don't get to a lot before there has been traffic on it, customer feed back has been the soft drive does not bite hard pack and ice as well as the more aggressive angle. Salt application and operational preference would help decide which option is best for a particular situation. I still talk to lots of guys that are asking for no trip, so I think there is market for both types of trip system and both work well.

Curb runners are optional on all HLA plows.

We use a 2 part liquid applied paint, oven baked to cure. HLA has certainly had paint issues in the early days. The last 5 years have not been a problem.

Paul mentioned wing design. The obvious significant difference is the rotary actuator vs. multiple cylinders and linkage to rotate the wings. There are no cylinders, pins or linkages to maintain on the HLA wings. In the rare event of actuator leakage there is a core replacement system in place with the factory.

Mould board profile is very different. An HLA plow will roll the snow. Keeping a windrow rolling takes less power than pushing a dead pile with a straight moldboard. Obviously when the blade fills up to overflowing it becomes a dead pile to push.

Full disclosure. I work in sales at the HLA factory. Don't get on here a whole lot, as you can see by my inability to master the posting system! We do have an HLA forum on this sight, if you have any direct questions feel free to post there and we will try to answer when we can.

Hope to contribute to meaningful discussion. Competition makes us better, there is more than one plow that will do the job for you, you deserve to have all the facts before you make a purchasing decision.

Also EdgeFlex is an option an all 3, 4, 5 and 6000 series plows. Angle blades, box pushers and SnowWings. So, saying "the EdgeFlex does or does not have this or that" does nothing at all to help people understand what unit is being discussed.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Why do we have to take an HLA reps word either....Your Both here to sell a product...Your salesman...If you were selling turds you all would tell us the Benefits of size and consistency....Both HLA And Metal Pless Are Fine products


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why do we have to take an HLA reps word either....Your Both here to sell a product...Your salesman...If you were selling turds you all would tell us the Benefits of size and consistency....Both HLA And Metal Pless Are Fine products


So mulch negativity.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So mulch negativity.


What is negative in my comment???....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr Hla, Do you have the vast experience that Paul has with all the snow removal equipment? Not bashing the HLA. I mean the experience in the business goes a long way with the product.


----------



## HLA SNOW (Nov 13, 2018)

FredG said:


> Mr Hla, Do you have the vast experience that Paul has with all the snow removal equipment? Not bashing the HLA. I mean the experience in the business goes a long way with the product.


I most certainly have not been in the industry as long as Paul. And will never try to take away from his experience and expertise in the industry. My comments were directed at him making false statements about available options and features on HLA plows, not at his knowledge of what works well to plow snow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HLA SNOW said:


> I most certainly have not been in the industry as long as Paul. And will never try to take away from his experience and expertise in the industry. My comments were directed at him making false statements about available options and features on HLA plows, not at his knowledge of what works well to plow snow.


 Good enough, I don't even plow snow anymore. :laugh:


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG said:


> Good enough, I don't even plow snow anymore. :laugh:


So you call someone to plow you?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> So you call someone to plow you?


 No but my Warden will if I'm to lazy to stick a plow on. Basically don't want no flag downs. Go for coffee in the morning there all over you like mice on cheese with the plow on.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

HLA plant is in the snow belt, so I'm thinking they know something about snow and moving it in large quantities.


----------



## James K (Nov 8, 2018)

so finally getting back to this forum, so much has transpired lol. I still am surprised at how little reading happens here and so much commenting.... 
If you would *read* my first post you would see I am challenging Paul on his inaccuracy of whats available on the HLA product. His information is false!

HLA and Metal Pless both make a plow. Both have a place. I never bashed Paul as a person, only challenged his ability to know what HLA offers. You all can't handle that!!!

From what I see you all don't think he can tell a lie.. That's weird and very incompetent to me.

Now that my post is done...... Let the games begin again.....:hammerhead:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, we can keep the discussion going without calling others out or attacking anyone personally...everyone is entitled to their opinion and/or stating fact, however it can be done in a decent manner

thanks


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

HLA SNOW said:


> LOL. Figuring out how this forum works. Been lurking awhile never posted.
> 
> Would like to clear up a few things about the comparisons made in this thread.
> 
> ...


I figured it was a learning curve thing. Thanks for your opinions. I know HLA is a leader in the wing plow industry. You guys are lacking info/ pictures on your new products and options. Some of us on here have to fully understand something before dropping $20k+ on a plow. Maybe you could help with that?


----------



## HLA SNOW (Nov 13, 2018)

White_Gold11 said:


> I figured it was a learning curve thing. Thanks for your opinions. I know HLA is a leader in the wing plow industry. You guys are lacking info/ pictures on your new products and options. Some of us on here have to fully understand something before dropping $20k+ on a plow. Maybe you could help with that?


I don't have any personal involvement with the marketing/media side but I will let our media team know you are looking for more promotional videos ☺ You are also welcome to call the factory anytime to discuss new options you have questions on.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

HLA SNOW said:


> I don't have any personal involvement with the marketing/media side but I will let our media team know you are looking for more promotional videos ☺ You are also welcome to call the factory anytime to discuss new options you have questions on.


Nice to know. Thanks


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like to clarify a few things.
I never intended to mislead anyone on the comparison between MP and HLA. I get my info from trade shows, and other end users from our industry. So when I talked to an HLA dealer he never talked to me about all the options. So when I did my comparison I compared what comes standard on the LiveEdge to what comes standard with the FlexEdge. I will take their word that the flexedge has 1.5 inches of travel, and I apologize for stating it was 3/4 inches.
I have owned and personally plowed with an HLA and the Metal Pless, so I get my experience from having owned both.
I will help anyone in this industry and my reputation is what is most important to me. I am a very busy person, and volunteer lots of my time to this industry. The best way to contact me is by calling me, I do not have the same amount of time, like I did many years ago to see if I have a message in my message box on PS. I have always givin and posted my cell phone for anyone to give me a cal. 514-608-4675 and my email as well [email protected]
I will clarify some of the responses, that are erroneous on the Metal Pless plows one by one in other posts.
Thanks for your understanding, and your support of me over all these years.

Paul


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

rick W said:


> I have looked at both in person many times. HLA is solid product with good support and good dealer set up, we own a few and have been happy. MP is a better product no question. From the metal work, to the edges and springs, support...the paint is 100 times better but... MP really drops the ball on dealers and follow through. I had to drive 200 miles to see one in person and have been waiting weeks for 2 dealers or Neige on here to get back to me on if there are any plows like i want around to buy. Too much work for me. I dont chase people and beg to take my $. Took my money and bought some other equipment and thats that.
> I do like MP but seems like a lot of work trying to buy their stuff.


Rick I am disappointed that you had a hard time finding dealers to help you out with Metal Pless, and I am forwarding your issues to Giles our Ontario rep.
I did not contact you in a timely manner, because I had not looked at my inbox on this site. If in the future you have any questions feel free to contact me directly on my cell 514-608-4675


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

rick W said:


> I would like to see more pics of... mp in action and hla in action etc.
> 
> Amazing that there arent tons of vids on youtube for all the stuff we want to buy. Seems like dirt cheap marketing and would save a ton of questions and any kid over 13 could do the editing and upload it for them. Use kubota as an example, cant find a vid of their broom, or their plow or even their cab on from them. Even the RTV, why not have a killer vid of it doing it snow magic. There is one dealer down south "messicks" that do their own and get tens of thousands of views. Surely would sway some buyers.
> Post a few vids of your MPs doing their magic. Would be interested in seeing the plow/power unit match, the scrape etc. Good stuff!


Rick Metal Pless has many videos on their web site. I have over 100 videos of plows and snow blowers on my you tube page, just search Paul Vanderzon. 













Dirt Nija has some really good ones 




There are many more,m I hope you enjoyed these


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige said:


> Rick Metal Pless has many videos on their web site. I have over 100 videos of plows and snow blowers on my you tube page, just search Paul Vanderzon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow porn!!!!!!!!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

We got to use our new MP the other day for the first time. I’m impressed so far


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

James I believe we have never met, and I appreciate your input.
The comparison I did was what comes standard on the Metal Pless LIVEEDGE and what comes standard on the Flex Edge. It was not my intention to mislead anyone. I have already corrected my self on a previous post.
I do want to mention your response on the trip springs. MP the springs compress and it is a fact that a spring can compress thousands of times and does not lose its strength meaning you will never have to change this spring unless it breaks (which is very rare) The HLA stretch and every time a spring gets stretched is loses some strength, making this a wear item. Now this is not a big deal, but when I owned my company I liked the idea of never having to think about when I should change my trip springs. I have never had to worry about my fingers not sure why you said that.
I have plowed for 36 years and have found trip springs on my wings great, 
Whould rather not go without.
James I curious why you would say the Soft drive is a terrible option, on any snow pack. The MAXXPRO plows only come with this feature, and everyone loves how it works. Not sure where you are getting your info from, but I am starting to question where you are getting your information from.
I have owned many plows and blowers in my time, and the baked powder paint on the Metal Pless is awesome. There was no issue of cold temperatures and my MP plows looked new for many years.
Now that I have replied to some of your comments, I realize I only had made an error on the how much flex is in the flexedge. The options as you put it, was not really an error on my part, and your facts on the rest were definitely biased.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Neige said:


> Rick I am disappointed that you had a hard time finding dealers to help you out with Metal Pless, and I am forwarding your issues to Giles our Ontario rep.
> I did not contact you in a timely manner, because I had not looked at my inbox on this site. If in the future you have any questions feel free to contact me directly on my cell 514-608-4675


Thanks for the follow up but, we were talking directly. On Oct 26 I had detailed the model i was looking for, you said you would make some calls to find me one and get back to me. I do appreciate the follow up, and i do like your products. Also, these vids are great. If spending 10-25K on blade vids are awesome. I did watch every metalpless one i could find on youtube but certainly never searched by your personal name. Will watch every one.

Maybe next year we can do some business. Cheers, Rick


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

HLA SNOW said:


> LOL. Figuring out how this forum works. Been lurking awhile never posted.
> 
> Would like to clear up a few things about the comparisons made in this thread.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew who I was talking to, but for now I will call you Mr HLA.
I truely am sorry about giving the wrong facts about the HLA flex.

I concede I was wrong with the 1.5 inch travel. Everywhere I see a HLA plow at a trade show (and I do many) I never see them with the curb runners or carbide cutting edges. We now can agree they are options that HLA provides and standard on all LiveEdge plows.

I was correct in stating MP has trip springs on the wings and HLA does not.
I understand you see no need for them, and you even mention better preformance without them. I can say I have noticed an increased performance with the trip spring wings, and appreciate when I do catch a manhole cover, my wing does not fold back and empty all the snow. Just to be clear Metal Pless also has a built in two way relief valve to allow the wings to fold back should you catch a pole or bollard.

I was correct in stating MP trip springs compress and HLA stretch. There may be little trouble with this, but it does become a wear item. Over time the springs weaken and your cutting edge will trip easier. The MP trip springs are good for the life of the plow.
I also need to note that the LiveEdge trips in 24 inch sections, where as the flex trips on the length of the cutting edge they are attached to.

I was correct in stating about MP soft drive on the main moldboard, which HLA does not have. This is an amazing feature that alows the trip edge to fold back when tripped without having to lift the main moldboard. This removes the shock to the plow, shock to the machine pushing the plow, and shock to the operator pushing the plow. Snow plowing is very hard on everything, and this feature helps everything to last longer. (Maybe not the operator, but I would not go back to standard trip.). You mention its a great feature only when its fresh snow, never driven on, or salt underneath. I have to argue that is not true, and keep in mind I have operated and owned HLA and other plows. When plowing and coming up against hard pack snow, we operators generally roll the plow further forward to get the cutting edge perpendicular to the pavement. We do this so that it will bite and cut through hard pack. The LiveEdge plow has the most aggressive angle of attack, and clears hard pack with out having to roll you plow forward.
I agree there are many end users out there and preferences are different. In todays day and age I would never push snow or have anyone working for me push snow, with a plow without trip springs.

I was correct in stating MP uses baked powder coat paint, and HLA us liquid paint that you bake.

I never did get into the wings and moldboard, but you did bring it up.
I do not have the time now to go into detail, but I did want to mention our moldboard does roll snow. It is designed to roll the snow to twice the height of the moldboard allowing you to carry much more snow. 
Check out this video. https://www.facebook.com/100000750482367/posts/2226888927346102/

That's all the time I have for now

Paul


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

rick W said:


> Thanks for the follow up but, we were talking directly. On Oct 26 I had detailed the model i was looking for, you said you would make some calls to find me one and get back to me. I do appreciate the follow up, and i do like your products. Also, these vids are great. If spending 10-25K on blade vids are awesome. I did watch every metalpless one i could find on youtube but certainly never searched by your personal name. Will watch every one.
> 
> Maybe next year we can do some business. Cheers, Rick


Thanks Rick, hope you have a fantastic season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neige said:


> I have plowed for 36 years


Meh...not sure that qualifies anyone as an "expert".


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...not sure that qualifies anyone as an "expert".


I know, I should start a consulting company and make some real money.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Neige said:


> I know, I should start a consulting company and make some real money.


More money and less work? Its over rated.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Neige said:


> I know, I should start a consulting company and make some real money.


Neige University....You would have to hold it in the states....For some reason they won't let me cross the border into Canada


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Neige University....You would have to hold it in the states....For some reason they won't let me cross the border into Canada


You got that problem too? :laugh:


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Neige University....You would have to hold it in the states....For some reason they won't let me cross the border into Canada


I don't think they will even let me into the U.P.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely said:


> I don't think they will even let me into the U.P.


Can't really blame them...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I guess its been decided I will stay away from consulting, and continue doing what I love to do helping people out.
Thanks all you for your continued support and banter.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Neige said:


> Well I guess its been decided I will stay away from consulting, and continue doing what I love to do helping people out.
> Thanks all you for your continued support and banter.


Paul 
You are more than welcome to proved your options for the real world. You help was great when I was buying my mo 6/11 plowmax


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Thought I would throw in this picture on how a Metal Pless rolls snow to twice the height of the moldboard.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Little 908h with mp doing work!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice I like it


----------

